# Uber vs Lyft drivers.... who is making more money????



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wonder with the last cut by uber if lyft driver are making more money.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would think in SF that if you are a full time driver Lyft would be higher. With the potential to get all of your commission back, plus tipping in the app and enough users in SF to keep you busy non-stop.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I would think in SF that if you are a full time driver Lyft would be higher. With the potential to get all of your commission back, plus tipping in the app and enough users in SF to keep you busy non-stop.


Thank, good point but I am not a full time driver.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ylneo said:


> Thank, good point but I am not a full time driver.


I guess it would really depend on surges and PT during the hours you work then.


----------



## primedrivin808 (Oct 29, 2014)

I do both and ride for ride I make much more on Lyft. Especially since they updated their customer side of the app to put tips front and center. Literally half of my rides include a tip. Uber is really missing out on this opportunity to lock in driver loyalty by not allowing tips.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I make more money per trip (if I average them out) with Lyft than with Uber, but usually make at least 3 times more with Uber for the whole weekend. Uber keeps my phone busy, that's for sure. I don't even get a chance most nights to get a Lyft request. But most of my trips are less than $5, and Uber takes the safety fee out of that, so I end up with a lot of really small amounts. I hope and pray every night for the long rides, but they are few and far between.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

When it's a slow weekend and there's no surge, I make more with Lyft because of tipping. However, I'm a part-timer and aim to only drive the surge hours. So my average earnings/hour and average earnings/mile are MUCH higher with Uber.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you... i guess i will continue with uber, I also work only in the night weekends day... I like from lyft that you get tips and your ride start after 2 minutes of waiting....


----------



## Bernskie (Oct 27, 2014)

duggles said:


> When it's a slow weekend and there's no surge, I make more with Lyft because of tipping. However, I'm a part-timer and aim to only drive the surge hours. So my average earnings/hour and average earnings/mile are MUCH higher with Uber.


I'd like to drive Lyft more because the earning potential is higher, but in Dallas Uber is what most folks use. I've 2x as many rides with Uber as Lyft. Some Lyft passengers even refer to the service as Uber


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Lyft.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Even though Lyft and Uber started in Albuquerque around the same time, name recognition and business models still give Uber the edge as far as market share. That said, I make more per ride on Lyft. I drove for only Lyft in October, and averaged $18.23/ride. I've been driving for both since Nov. 1st, and Lyft is considerably more per ride than Uber, $22.75/ride for Lyft vs. $13.01/ride for Uber. The down-side to that stat is Uber rides are 5:1 over Lyft, so I'm still making more with Uber when the fares are tallied.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been doing Uber and Lyft simultaneously for a couple of months, and it completely varies from one week to the next. Last week I made $0 with Lyft, but over $300 with Uber, driving part-time hours.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft. Only because of the tips. Uber's last cut was harsh.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback!!!


----------

